# Lake Rockwell, I see 2 boats on it, hmmmz



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Wonder what is up on Lake Rockwell, 5:30 pm 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

after the people who are dying to fish there see this, there's going to be a lot more than just 2 boats next time you check.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I saw one boat out there today on my way to work. Been wondering about that lake. What's the rules for taking a boat out there? Is it electric only or none at all?


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

uh ohhhhh ....HERREEE we go againnn  


rockwell is post to be off limits unless something changed that i didnt hear about


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

There's work currently going on at the water treatment plant.
Could be related to that.

I know the guy that's running the job out there. I asked him if he could get me some time on the lake. He laughed and said we'd BOTH get tossed in the slammer if he tried.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Bill, funny...noticed the same thing about 3pm while going over the bridge on 14. Two guys on the shallow north end, kicking up a lot of mud with a gas motor in what was likely about a foot of water.

I also did notice they were dragging something in the water over the port side of the boat, couldn't tell what it was, but didn't look like a bait bucket. They may have been conducting some type of research??


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I should also add, that when I returned from Milton the same way at 9pm, there was road work going on at the bridge with traffic reduced to one lane. May have all been related somehow?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

C'mon Icebucket, we're waiting to hear from you......Anyways, Icebucketjohn stopped into the baitshop a couple mornings ago.I guess some Not So Bright Individual made his way with a kayak from the Cuyahoga River all the way to the dam on Lake Rockwell. He'll be telling his story to an Akron judge in a couple of weeks before he has to pull out his check book to pay his fine............On another note...There is alot of work going on with the RT14 bridge, the construction crew has had a couple of boats on the water just because it's easier for them to get their work done on the underside of the bridge. As for the fishing, read my next post..........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST Rt 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I am sure they were not fishing, still interesting and I just wondered what they were up to ! I also saw them off the 14 bridge but they were a good ways away from the bridge, maybe 300 yards.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, me too. If you were headed towards WB (East) on 14, they were on the left hand side and at least 100yds from the bridge and were trying to go further North (away from the bridge) but looked to be having some problems due to water depth.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Bill, the rangers have a boat they take out weekly to gather water samples throughout the lake..........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

heidlers said:


> Yeah, me too. If you were headed towards WB (East) on 14, they were on the left hand side and at least 100yds from the bridge and were trying to go further North (away from the bridge) but looked to be having some problems due to water depth.


Yep, that was the Ranger's boat, the female ranger ran out of gas that day...........Mark


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Isn't it funny how quickly one small boat on one small lake got so much attention from such a small group of people from this site? Amazing...


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

We need to have a rule that any thread containing "Rockwell" in the title is automatically locked...


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Just talked to icebucket john,
Akron University and others are doing water studies all week on Rockwell!
Checking sentiment and water samples and whatever else they do.
I seen that also yesterday and called John to find out what was happening,
Now you know the story lol!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Well if they need anyone to take some fish samples, I'll volunteer......
'


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Thx Tom, that makes sense.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I was in a local bar the day after sitting next to an old crazy fisherman that said after a night of drinking he found himself wandering around the lakeshore. When he stopped to piss in the lake, he looked up the shoreline and saw bigfoot wading into the water to catch dinner. After seeing bigfoot swipe several ten pound bass out of the shallows with his giants hands, there was a huge splash as a giant creature that looked eerily similar to the loch ness monster, attacked bigfoot. The ensuing fight lasted several minuets until a stange humming sound filled the air and a bright light flashed across the lake from the sky. The old man was knocked down and by the time he got back up the air was completely still and the lake was flat as glass. 

he figures the boats belonged to a secret government agency that is so secret it doesn't even have a name. They were cleaning up the aftermath of the night before and looking for more evidence.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

thats the funny thing i have EVER read on here .......ive also heard that some people think theres a underwater military base there too! HAHAHAHAH the boats where prolly construction like another person said or it was ODNR and if it wasnt then someone had the balls to tAke their boat out there and im sure they will try again and be caught by game warden ..the bad thing thoo this thread might be jacked by all those bigfoot believers now . not puttin anyone down here i believe there could be bigfoot out there but i doubt it fought with lake rockwells " nessie" hahahah  next we will have " nessie" hunters asking to probe the lake haha but who knows mabe thats why its off limits  theres a "nessie" in there and the government knows bout it ...i still cant stop laughing thoo =)


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Socom said:


> I was in a local bar the day after sitting next to an old crazy fisherman that said after a night of drinking he found himself wandering around the lakeshore. When he stopped to piss in the lake, he looked up the shoreline and saw bigfoot wading into the water to catch dinner. After seeing bigfoot swipe several ten pound bass out of the shallows with his giants hands, there was a huge splash as a giant creature that looked eerily similar to the loch ness monster, attacked bigfoot. The ensuing fight lasted several minuets until a stange humming sound filled the air and a bright light flashed across the lake from the sky. The old man was knocked down and by the time he got back up the air was completely still and the lake was flat as glass.
> 
> he figures the boats belonged to a secret government agency that is so secret it doesn't even have a name. They were cleaning up the aftermath of the night before and looking for more evidence.


 Darn. I though it was going to be a giant dragonfly!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

There's no Nessie, but there is a 15'-16' sturgeon in Rockwell. I can't afford to venture down to the water as I did in years past, but I've seen this sturgeon sunning, rolling on the surface at least 2 dozen times.The closest look I had of it was less than 50' from shore while fishing in front of my house. Some of my nay sayer buddies called me a bullshitter till they saw it themselves, a couple of them refused to go fishing with me after that. Rockwell was the first Reservoir made along the Cuyahoga, it was dammed up back around 1916 or so and sturgeon were plentiful in Erie back then..........Mark


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Socum,
You should pay attention to previous threads on Rockwell. Bigfoot was actually fighting sharks with lasers attatched to their heads. The sharks were placed in the lake to fight of Godzilla. Because of current radiation levels in the Sea of Japan Godzilla was flown to the lake in a desperate move by the Japanese to save him from mutating. Akron is now doing the best they can by suppressing him with the sharks with laser beams attatched to their heads. I'M SURE SOMEONE WHO WORKS FOR THE CITY CAN EXPLAIN THE SITUATION BETTER THAN I. he, he, he.........


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This thread has definetly run it's course.


----------

